# Was ist "NB-Voltage"?



## Clawhammer (28. Dezember 2012)

Servus Leute,


ich habe gestern meinen leicht betagten PII X4 B55 (ehem. X2 555) nochmals die Spurten lesen wollen. 

Alles ist soweit in Ordnung, bis auf das ich im UEFI (mein MB = ASRock 880G Pro) auf die Voltage Einstellung "NB-Voltage" gestossen bin. Es hat sicherlich mit der Northbrigde zutun, allerdings gibt es eine zweite Einstellung "CPU-NB-Voltage" die ganz klar für den Speichercontroller zuständing ist.

*Also meine Frage nun, was hat es mit der "NB-Voltage" auf sich?* Ich habe alle Chinesischen, Englischen Seiten durch gegooglet aber nichts interessantes gefunden.

Vielen Dank

ru.
Clawhammer

_Btw.: Der PII läuft nun stable auf 4.1GHz CPU - Takt und 2.8GHz CPU-NB Takt_.


----------



## Netboy (28. Dezember 2012)

NB-Voltage = Northbrigde Voltage  bezieht sich auf der Spannung des Mainbord chips / NB auf dem Board (wird im normal Fall nicht geändert )
CPU-NB-Voltage = Spannung der Nordhbridge in der CPU/NB Kontroller CPU ( kann zwecks OC angepasst werden )


----------



## Clawhammer (28. Dezember 2012)

Letzteres wusste ich ja, nun was für Vorteile habe ich wenn ich die Spannungen der NB-Voltage verändere? Kann ich da den RAM höher takten? Oder was ist da das besondere?


----------



## Netboy (28. Dezember 2012)

Soweit mir bekannt ist hast du keine Vorteile außer du willst den Chip killen  Der Speichercontroller sitzt in der CPU-NB

Schau mal hier ist eine Grafik:
http://www.zdnet.de/wp-content/uploads/legacy_images/et/client/cpu/201004/phenom_II_X6/890fxarch-labels_580.png

http://www.hartware.net/media/reviews/1396/platform_architecture.jpg


----------



## unre4l (28. Dezember 2012)

Die einzige Situation, in der eine Erhöhung der NB Spannung Sinn macht ist, wenn man die NB übertaktet (falls diese nicht mehr genug Saft bekommt), aber sonst sollte man diese nicht wirklich anrühren.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Dezember 2012)

Netboy schrieb:


> NB-Voltage = Northbrigde Voltage  bezieht sich auf der Spannung des Mainbord chips / NB auf dem Board (wird im normal Fall nicht geändert )
> CPU-NB-Voltage = Spannung der Nordhbridge in der CPU/NB Kontroller CPU ( kann zwecks OC angepasst werden )


 
Man kann beides nach belieben ändern. Z.B.: wenn man undervolten will. (wie in meinem Fall)


----------



## Westcoast (28. Dezember 2012)

also die spannung von der northbridge zu erhöhen macht sinn, wenn das system nicht stabil läuft bei vollbestückung von Ram oder bei gewissen höheren taktraten der riegel.
wenn man die NB übertaktet braucht diese auch mehr spannung. von der performance bringt es aber nicht viel und die temperaturen gehen unnötig hoch bei viel spannung.


----------



## Clawhammer (29. Dezember 2012)

Okay vielen Dank euch, alsohat diese keinen (erheblichen) Einfluss auf diverse OC - Settings. Damit kann ich die dann getrost bei Standard - Spannung laufen lassen.


----------

